# Midwest Rally ?



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I am looking to attend one of these rallies; however the Northeast is a bit far for this Mid-Southern, especially if it is just for a long weekend. 
Are there any plans in the works for a rally in the OH, KY, IN, TN, IL, or MI areas?
If not no big deal, just wanted to put that thought out there.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I know of a rally in Tenn last weekend of oct. Racoon mountain


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

You may want to msg H2OSprayer (Chris) he's always thinking about a rally..and he's from IL. We just did a Factory Rally in July had a great time and it was pretty interesting to see OB's under construction, although they were in the middle of their summer shutdown...only downside was my DW fell in love with the 298RE...it's going to cost me!!!

We had a family from FL and one from Upstate NY, with the rest of us being IL/WI folks.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> I know of a rally in Tenn last weekend of oct. Racoon mountain


Unfortunately I can't make that one. My cousin is getting married that weekend, so it's a no go. That one is close enough I would consider doing it even for a long weekend. It think is 4-5 hours from my house, so not a bad drive. Thinking that if there is a spring or summer one I could put it on the calendar now, and then plan my spring and summer trips around it.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Stan said:


> You may want to msg H2OSprayer (Chris) he's always thinking about a rally..and he's from IL. We just did a Factory Rally in July had a great time and it was pretty interesting to see OB's under construction, although they were in the middle of their summer shutdown...only downside was my DW fell in love with the 298RE...it's going to cost me!!!
> 
> We had a family from FL and one from Upstate NY, with the rest of us being IL/WI folks.


I will do it. My wife really wants to meet other families that camp (especially families with kids, since we have two little ones). I guess my company isn't enough !







I told her about these rallies, and she has been pushing me to find one that is relatively close to our region. This is why I started this thread. Always jealous of the numerous NE rallies that seem a touch to far for us to travel to.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris (H2OSprayer) and I are currently planning on going to the Drummer Boy Rally in June over in Gettysburg PA..probably a 1 1/2 day run each way but we're looking forward to it.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd definitely be interested. Currently camping at Johnson's Shut-Ins State Park, in MO.... it's really nice, probably not a rally spot, being a state park, but would definitely like to bring the family to a rally.


----------



## DKK (Oct 5, 2011)

I would be interested in knowing this also - we are from Iowa, although we won't be out and about anymore this season. Can't wait for April


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll be coming up with something soon for next spring. Most likely somewhere north of the central Illinois area.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Put me on that list!


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

H2oSprayer said:


> I'll be coming up with something soon for next spring. Most likely somewhere north of the central Illinois area.


Let us know. We are planning a long trip mid May until early June, southwest and west. please let us know when the rally will be. we would like to meet everyone.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like this is building steam !


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

We're still interested also. Sounds like there's people interested, maybe it's the organizing that needs to happen. I've never done one, but if I can be of any assistance, let me know.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

There are plans in the works for a spring rally. Just as it has in the past, it will be the weekend prior to Memorial Day Weekend, placing it May 18th - 20th for 2012. I'm waiting to hear back from a couple of locations. When the location is firmed up, there will be a new thread posted. But hang in there; it may be a couple more weeks.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

We may take you up on it also!! It's been awhile, but we may be able to join in.









Keep us posted.

Thanks in advance-
Terry


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

We are always ready to camp by then. We have made it to the spring rally for the last 5 years and it is always a good time, so we plan on making this one as well.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you have been following this thread, then you would be happy to see this thread --> 2012 Midwest Spring Roll Out Rally


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

We're currently camping at Pin Oak Creek RV Park (pinoakcreekrvpark.com), just outside of St. Louis, MO. We really like it, and plan to come back again, and there's a few other things to do in the area. I'd like to know if anyone else might be interested in me looking into a rally here. I've never done a rally, but would be willing to give it a shot.


----------

